# ‘we Out Here’: Inside The New Black Travel Movement



## Always~Wear~Joy

**disclaimer** This is not about travel being new to black people! We know we travel! This is strictly about *exposure*! kthanks







_Young, hip, urban millennials are using tools like Instagram to become one of the fastest growing travel markets._

In the wee hours of Christmas morning, a flight deal was shared in an exclusive Facebook group for urban travelers. An unbelievable fare glitch priced round trip flights on Etihad Airways from select U.S. cities to Abu Dhabi as low as $187, nonstop, taxes and fees included. Whoa.

*This is the kind of thing Nomadness Travel Tribe, a stealth crew of 9,000 predominately African American globetrotters, ages 25 to 40, lives for. At last count, the tight-knit travel clique has collectively visited all but a dozen countries on the map, hosting meet-ups in cities around the world, from New York to Dubai. They even have matching tattoos. And they booked hundreds of tickets within hours.*

“We’re here,” says Evita Robinson, 30, the creator of Nomadness Travel Tribe. “We may be the only black people in India, but we in here. We may be the only black people in Tokyo getting all the looks, but we’re still in here.”

Thanks to a new crop of emerging online communities, international travel is becoming more real than ever for social media savvy African Americans, a demographic The New York Times noted last year is largely untapped by the trillion-dollar travel industry. Members of Nomadness Travel Tribe booked over 400 flights to the Middle East, Asia and Africa for leisure travel in 2015 over the past two months alone, and that doesn’t even include family, friends, and the folks on Black Twitter, tagging along with them. 

*A quick glance at the Instagram feed of Travel Noire, another emerging community for unconventional travelers of color, confirms black travelers are, indeed, out here. And the reason they’re flocking to niche communities is because of “representation,” says Zim Ugochukwu, 26, the creator of Travel Noire, a digital publishing platform with over 100 contributors. “When you see somebody who looks like you doing something you never thought you could do, then that thing becomes possible.”*

These days, to be featured by Travel Noire on Instagram is like a badge of honor for many black millennial travelers. “People will spend their entire vacation trying to get on the Travel Noire Instagram,” says Zim, who is humbled by the community’s growth on the photo-sharing platform to nearly 60,000 followers in little over a year. (Full disclosure: I've been a member of Nomadness the last eight months and several of my photos have been featured on Travel Noire.)

Nomadness boasts similar bragging rights. A running joke inside the tribe is that the group is like that club with a hundred people waiting outside to get in. You don’t want to wait on line, but all of your friends are inside telling you how poppin’ it is. Except, Nomadness currently has 3,000 pending membership requests. And the wait is about 3 months long, as the tribe’s “high council” reviews prospective members. 

Unlike Travel Noire, which caters to newbie, largely millennial, travelers who may have never ventured outside of the country, Nomadness members must have at least one passport stamp to join the tribe. “There are some people who even make my passport—which has 40 pages added to it—look like child’s play,” says Evita, a three-times expat and former backpacker. “We have members who have been to over 100 countries.” And they all travel affordably, busting the myth that travel is only for the elite. 

“The tribe is really made of people who put travel as a priority in their entire lifestyle,” says Evita. People who barter with their employers for more PTO and telecommuting options instead of salary increases, so they can work remotely from the beaches of Jamaica. People who have, at one point or another, thought: “You know what? I don’t want to be a slave to a 9-to-5 schedule. I want to create my life so that I have more freedom to be able to travel the world, and work and live wherever I want,” she says.


For the Travel Noire set, it’s about stepping outside of your comfort zone, and realizing what’s possible. “Instead of going to Miami or Las Vegas, you take that same money, catch a flight deal, and you’re off in Johannesburg for the same price,” says Zim, who teaches newbies how to travel hack through Travel Noire’s fellowship program, which is currently accepting applications for the first class of 2015. “By the time they’re finished, they know exactly how to spot glitch fares—they know everything I know, pretty much,” she says. Travel Noire fellows earned about a half million travel miles in 2014. 

“It blows my mind sometimes how fast we move,” says Evita. Her travel clique has been known to arrive at an airport, bags packed, passport-in-hand, within hours of spotting a deal. After a few tribe members missed out on a November fare glitch, pricing round trip flights from D.C. to Nairobi below $400, the tribe launched phone trees on WhatsApp to distribute deal alerts. There are currently seven trees with 100 members each, and one strict rule: no random chatter—no “thank you,” no “yasss”—just deals.

"We may be the only black people in India, but we in here. We may be the only black people in Tokyo gettingallthe looks, but we’re still in here
Within five minutes of the Christmas Etihad fare glitch, Diamond Tokuda, who runs two Nomadness trees, booked a flight from Chicago to Abu Dhabi for $208. An hour later, he scored a second flight to Johannesburg for $380. “I honestly wasn’t thinking about specifics,” says Diamond, who is Japanese (Nomadness Travel Tribe welcomes all travelers who live an urban lifestyle). “I just booked the deal.” And so did the tribe. By the end of the day, the names of over 200 members, who booked flights, was neatly organized in a shared Facebook document, and sorted by departure dates, so the tribe could break off into smaller groups to coordinate travel plans and meet ups in Abu Dhabi, Johannesburg, Mumbai, Manila, and New Delhi (all fare glitch cities) through November 2015. 

But it’s not all travel hacking and flight deals. These online communities are establishing familial bonds between strangers. “We’re going to Arkansas to visit the Japanese internment camp where my family was in World War II,” says Diamond, 30. “I’ve been looking for someone to go with forever, but tribe people were just like, ‘Let’s go.’” And that’s the beauty of finding your “people” in niche spaces. “You don’t have to wait for your friends,” says Evita. “You can roll with us.”


Essentially, what Evita and Zim have created with Nomadness Travel Tribe and Travel Noire, respectively, is not only shifting perceptions on black travel —it’s changing lives. “There are a ton of testimonials,” says Zim, who recalled an 18-year-old girl, who didn’t have a passport before following Travel Noire, but decided to take a year off before college to live in Ecuador because the community inspired her. “I’ve cried over a lot of them.” 

And there’s more to come in 2015. Brands like Lo & Sons and Delsey are already tapping Travel Noire to connect with black travelers. “A lot of brands didn’t think that people of color traveled beyond the Caribbean islands, Miami, Atlanta and Las Vegas. As such, they didn’t spend money advertising,” says Zim. “This is almost a $50 billion market annually spent on travel in the U.S. alone. For people not to build that into their strategies is a huge missed opportunity.” 

Evita, who recently announced a partnership between Nomadness Travel Tribe and the creator of the wildly popular YouTube series “Awkward Black Girl,” Issa Rae, hopes to capture the same attention, when she launches a one day, paid, #NMDN travel conference in fall 2015. 

*This all sounds ambitious, but it reflects the attitude of the travel community these two black millennial women represent, which is, as Evita puts it: “I’m going to make whatever moves it takes, no matter how scary, or how big, and shape my life the way I want it.”*


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

I read this the other day. I was wondering if any women on here was a part of any of the travel groups. I would love to become a member. Oh, and figure out how to travel for cheeeap.


----------



## LiftedUp

New? I'm just trying to catch up to my mother and all her travels in her child free days. She also belonged to a travel group. A travel and photography group actually. These concepts are ni all that new just repackaged.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

JustSitNBePretty I've been in Nomadness for a few years and have made great connections and friendships! I actually met up with some when I was in London a few months ago and had dinner and drinks. I like it because it's so easy to meet people when you have wanderlust in common. You should join!


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

LiftedUp said:


> New? I'm just trying to catch up to my mother and all her travels in her child free days. She also belonged to a travel group. A travel and photography group actually. These concepts are ni all that new just repackaged.



I think the social media aspect is whats making it "new". It's sparking a lot of interest for blacks 25-35. They can "see" it and know it can be done. It's inspiration


----------



## Foxglove

I found out about them last month from Oneika The Traveler  who I've been following for a while when she wrote about the lack of black faces in travel blogs (or the lack of inclusion of black bloggers).


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

Thanks @Always~Wear~Joy. I just requested to join. I don't expect to get approved soon with a waiting list of over 3k members but I'm looking forward to being a part of the group and sharing info!Did you purchase the Abu Dhabi flight deal?


----------



## gimbap

I requested to join the group on Facebook after seeing this article yesterday. Let's see how long it takes for me to be approved.


----------



## OhTall1

I'll Google later tonight to see if I can find more info, but does anyone know if there are similar AA travel groups?  I'm not the key demographic for either of these groups - not a millennial, not a newbie traveler - but would be interested in something like this.


----------



## Holla

I read that article and joined all sorts of facebook groups after that for the Abu Dhabi trip.  It is interesting to see SOOOOO many Black people talking about their travel plans.  Most of the time when Black people are making group travel plans it's usually a beach trip to Miami or a cruise.  I like this "new" exposure that Black people are getting to other Black people who are going to places like Abu Dhabi look because not all of us want to do white parties at a Nikki Beach somewhere or yacht parties in the Caribbean year after year.


----------



## andromeda

I'm still mad I didn't get the etihad deal. I'll have to live vicariously through my sis and friends. What Zim has done in such a short period of time is truly amazing. I love her story and accomplishments.  

 know someone right now who's in Bahia and has traveled extensively pre this "movement" and has been tagging all of her photos trying to get picked up by TN.

 It's really amazing how social media - especially Instagram - is exposing people - who otherwise might have only done Caribbean vacations and cruises - to truly international travel. And encouraging those well-versed in travel to "share the wealth".


----------



## DayStar

Nice!!!!......


----------



## Nomadiclady

LaChaBla - good question.  My renewed passport arrived today.  I'm not a member of any travel groups but I do have wanderlust.

I cosign to this:

"The tribe is really made of people who put travel as a priority in their entire lifestyle,” says Evita. People who barter with their employers for more PTO and telecommuting options instead of salary increases, so they can work remotely from the beaches of Jamaica. People who have, at one point or another, thought: “You know what? I don’t want to be a slave to a 9-to-5 schedule. I want to create my life so that I have more freedom to be able to travel the world, and work and live wherever I want."


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I follow Travel Noire on Instagram and Tumblr. Freaking love it! I love seeing black people travel all over the world. Can't wait til I can get back to traveling.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

Holla said:


> I read that article and joined all sorts of facebook groups after that for the Abu Dhabi trip.  It is interesting to see SOOOOO many Black people talking about their travel plans.  Most of the time when Black people are making group travel plans *it's usually a beach trip to Miami or a cruise*.  I like this "new" exposure that Black people are getting to other Black people who are going to places like Abu Dhabi look *because not all of us want to do white parties at a Nikki Beach somewhere or yacht parties in the Caribbean year after year*.


Holla You ain't NEVA lied. Every last one of my group of friends talking bout they wanna do a girls trip and the options are always Miami or Las Vegas. Both places I've been. All 3 groups have been planning these trips for the past 3 or 4 years now and plans still haven't materialized. They still stuck on those two places (and Jamaica). Meanwhile I've been to Ghana, London, Paris, Puerto Rico, Canada (and I could've gone to Trinidad if my exams didn't stress me out so). 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

This is right up my alley, I have had so many beach vacations that where awesome but I am looking for something a little different now that I am older.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

JustSitNBePretty said:


> Thanks @Always~Wear~Joy. I just requested to join. I don't expect to get approved soon with a waiting list of over 3k members but I'm looking forward to being a part of the group and sharing info!Did you purchase the Abu Dhabi flight deal?



I missed it . I'm still kicking myself about that!!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I need to stay out of this thread.  I was about to book a trip to Seychelles for my birthday!  I'm signing up for the flight alerts at minimum.

http://www.theflightdeal.com/2015/0...ca-middle-east-roundtrip-including-all-taxes/


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

LaChaBla said:


> I'll Google later tonight to see if I can find more info, but does anyone know if there are similar AA travel groups?  I'm not the key demographic for either of these groups - not a millennial, not a newbie traveler - but would be interested in something like this.



I don't know of any similar groups but I'm sure they are out there. However, you are the demographic for this group!!! Please join Nomadness. I don't know how old you are but I've met members from 19-60+.  The only requirement for Nomadness is at least 1 passport stamp  Seasoned travelers are very welcome!!!!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Ah so this is why I like LHCF.  Where else can I find so many interesting and intelligent women of color posting on a wide range of subjects including things I would never know without this site.   

There are so many regular black people and people of color out there but we are not regular.


----------



## ambergirl

Have you guys read Elaine Lee's book on black women traveling? An oldie but goodie. http://www.amazon.com/Go-Girl-Woman...TF8&qid=1420515510&sr=8-4&keywords=elaine+lee 

Here's another Kindle e-book by a black author about living abroad that was pretty good. Only $2.99 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005Q92UB2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Kimbosheart

I love this! I'm still hurting that I missed the ticket to Abu Dhabi but... it will probably come back around. Most of them do.


----------



## gimbap

ambergirl said:


> Here's another Kindle e-book by a black author about living abroad that was pretty good. Only $2.99 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005Q92UB2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I've had this e-book for at least 2 years but haven't read it yet. Hopefully I'll get to it soon


----------



## Kiowa

> People who barter with their employers  for more PTO and telecommuting options instead of salary increases, so  they can work remotely from the beaches of Jamaica. People who have, at  one point or another, thought: “You know what? I don’t want to be a  slave to a 9-to-5 schedule. I want to create my life so that I have more  freedom to be able to travel the world, and work and live wherever I  want.


"

With Wifi on domestic planes, and Wifi being installed on international flights this has become a great reality...


----------



## Solila

Funny, I have noticed  that I get more IG hits from travel photographers. None the less, black people traveling is such a beautiful thing!


----------



## FelaShrine

LiftedUp said:


> New? I'm just trying to catch up to my mother and all her travels in her child free days. She also belonged to a travel group. A travel and photography group actually. These concepts are ni all that new just repackaged.



ditto. am I the only one lookig sideways at urban travellers, negro travellers. you have the funds to travel, you be traveller. the end abeg.


----------



## FelaShrine

That said nice to see countries other than DR  being mentioned


----------



## andromeda

naturalmanenyc said:


> I need to stay out of this thread. I was about to book a trip to Seychelles for my birthday! I'm signing up for the flight alerts at minimum.
> 
> http://www.theflightdeal.com/2015/0...ca-middle-east-roundtrip-including-all-taxes/


 just finished booking a trip to Ghana


----------



## BillsBackerz67

Was just talking about this to my friend. I'm visiting a slew of places this year and my Thailand tour is less than 2 months away. Plus I'm making the long drive this Friday to Texas for my 13 week nursing assignment and I hope to take full advantage of seeing the state while I'm there.. Im geeked for Big Bend National Park. I'm trying to decide what state I want to work next after my contract is up. Depends on how this first assignment goes. 

I do not consider going to Vegas and Miami as someone being well traveled. But it's so funny how people have interesting places right in their back yard and don't take advantage of it. I have a friend who lives in SC and has Never been to Charleston...like what?!  Bruh. But brags about going on wack cruises and NYC. Stop with the basicness.


----------



## misspriss

Cool thread - I just requested to join the group.  I'm looking to do more international travel, so maybe this will help me save some $$$


----------



## Dee Raven

I'm so glad I saw this thread. I would love to travel more, but I always feel worried about travelling as a single black woman. This is such encouragement. I'll have to check these groups out.


----------



## Dee Raven

Oh my gosh, I just went to Travel Noire and watched their video on how to book a cheap flight. I guess I'm going to be travelling more sooner than I thought.

Here's the link: http://travelnoire.com/instantly-save-on-flights/?hvid=2bJe53


----------



## CarLiTa

FelaShrine said:


> ditto. am I the only one lookig sideways at urban travellers, negro travellers. you have the funds to travel, you be traveller. the end abeg.



Not the only one... I feel the same way. I enjoy looking at the photos on TN, but after a while they have a certain air about them... I'm sure you all know what I mean. 

I'd join a travel group only for the chance to meet up with people over dinner in a new country. Less so about planning trips together, though I imagine nice friendships could come from that. But I'm less a fan of this feeling of: Oh, I belong to some exclusive travel group... not really my thing.


----------



## JewelleNY

I've been a member for a while now on FB, there are so many new members now that the posts fill up my FB feed, I liked the group better when it seemed more private but I do love seeing all of the pictures of places I have never heard of and learning how to travel on a budget


----------



## growth2come

Both groups are absolutely amazing and hearing travel stories from people like me travelling the world is just a treat for tips on expenses, tours and places to see. I have part of both groups as I have written about some of my travels on TravelNoire and joined Nomadness over a year ago.


----------



## Solila

growth2come said:


> Both groups are absolutely amazing and hearing travel stories from people like me travelling the world is just a treat for tips on expenses, tours and places to see. I have part of both groups as I have written about some of my travels on TravelNoire and joined Nomadness over a year ago.



What?! I didn't know that! Girl you know I love your travel pics. I always get my life through your pics. Lol 

I will admit though, there are certain people I see on IG who stay "jetsetting." One day in Laos and the next day Tanzania. Now its none of my business but I can't help but wonder "You don't have a job? Like, do you work?"


----------



## Solila

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Was just talking about this to my friend. I'm visiting a slew of places this year and my Thailand tour is less than 2 months away. Plus I'm making the long drive this Friday to Texas for my 13 week nursing assignment and I hope to take full advantage of seeing the state while I'm there.. Im geeked for Big Bend National Park. I'm trying to decide what state I want to work next after my contract is up. Depends on how this first assignment goes.
> 
> I do not consider going to Vegas and Miami as someone being well traveled. But it's so funny how people have interesting places right in their back yard and don't take advantage of it. I have a friend who lives in SC and has Never been to Charleston...like what?!  Bruh. But brags about going on wack cruises and NYC. Stop with the basicness.



BillsBackerz67 Ooo, good luck hunny! I know you're gonna have fun.


----------



## LiftedUp

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> *I think the social media aspect is whats making it "new".* It's sparking a lot of interest for blacks 25-35. They can "see" it and know it can be done. It's inspiration



The bolded is my point.  My mother was a black woman growing up in the Caribbean who did this in the 1970s/80s and travelled on her own, with friends and with her travel and photography group (she was an amateur photographer ).

What I am getting at is that these articles make it seem as it is "new" for *black people *when it is not.  

To me, it seems as though something happened with black people between then and now, there is a "brand newness" when in actuality we have been doing this (and other things) for years now.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

LiftedUp said:


> The bolded is my point. My mother was a black woman growing up in the Caribbean who did this in the 1970s/80s and travelled on her own, with friends and with her travel and photography group (she was an amateur photographer ).
> 
> What I am getting at is that these articles make it seem as it is "new" for *black people *when it is not.
> 
> To me, it seems as though something happened with black people between then and now, there is a "brand newness" when in actuality we have been doing this (and other things) for years now.


 

I agree with you. I don't think the article is saying travel amongst blacks is new. The movement just makes it more recognized and enlightens those who never thought it possible or even cared to take interest.


----------



## nysister

Very cool! I like the exposure, however I'm not really their demographic. I've been traveling all over the world for the past 20 years just like my Mom did back in the 60s. The thought of Black people traveling was never strange or odd, but I'm glad to see it's picked up steam. We are everywhere, we go everywhere and it's nice to see more Black faces in places around the world instead of just white & rich asian.


----------



## nysister

Solila said:


> What?! I didn't know that! Girl you know I love your travel pics. I always get my life through your pics. Lol
> 
> I will admit though, there are certain people I see on IG who stay "jetsetting." One day in Laos and the next day Tanzania. Now its none of my business but I can't help but wonder "You don't have a job? Like, do you work?"



Freelance. Temping. I made a good living and was able to take off whenever I wanted too for 10 years temping with a Fortune 25 company. I always had work when I wanted even if it wasn't necessarily where I wanted to be. 

I've recently switched careers and jobs, but I still have flexibility, and I work from home, so technically I can be anywhere in the states traveling and working. 

Focus on types of work that provide flexibility in schedule, just remember that they're not always as "secure" as other jobs, however you have your life to work in a career, I think it's more important to travel and have a well rounded world view when you're young. 

My 20s and 30s were all about what I wanted to do. I'll be 40 this year and I still travel, but I've more of a career focus than before and I don't regret an ounce of my life. It's been and will be enjoyable!


----------



## nlamr2013

Not sure if listed already but flights from ny(jfk) to stockholm-arlanda this month on opal airlines are running from just under 200 to about 400.


----------



## CurlyMoo

LiftedUp said:


> The bolded is my point.  My mother was a black woman growing up in the Caribbean who did this in the 1970s/80s and travelled on her own, with friends and with her travel and photography group (she was an amateur photographer ).
> 
> What I am getting at is that these articles make it seem as it is "new" for *black people *when it is not.
> 
> To me, it seems as though something happened with black people between then and now, there is a "brand newness" when in actuality we have been doing this (and other things) for years now.



I am a traveler. I am still surprised at how many Americans do not travel outside of the country. Never even been on a plane before.

Does anyone know of any other travel groups, not race specific?


----------



## Shiks

They don't book trips together per se,they share the deal as well as tips.

I also liked it when it was less crowded but the brand needs to grow. I have gotten amazing tricks and made good friends.


----------



## Holla

Someone asked me about this recently. ...I didn't even think about temping. I told him that he could be a freelance photographer/writer, online teacher/tutor, etc. 

I know an attorney who did an "around the world" trip right after she started her own practice.  She only took on clients that should could work with remotely without face to face meetings; she reviewed business contracts, consulted, etc. All appointments were scheduled in advance and over the phone. She used wifi and hotel computers to do work.  She did it for about six months while she hopped around Australia, Asia, and Europe before returning to the US.  I've traveled a lot internationally but most of it was through special programs organized by the State Department, universities, conferences, etc.  

You don't have to be broke while traveling internationally. 



nysister said:


> Freelance. Temping. I made a good living and was able to take off whenever I wanted too for 10 years temping with a Fortune 25 company. I always had work when I wanted even if it wasn't necessarily where I wanted to be.
> 
> I've recently switched careers and jobs, but I still have flexibility, and I work from home, so technically I can be anywhere in the states traveling and working.
> 
> Focus on types of work that provide flexibility in schedule, just remember that they're not always as "secure" as other jobs, however you have your life to work in a career, I think it's more important to travel and have a well rounded world view when you're young.
> 
> My 20s and 30s were all about what I wanted to do. I'll be 40 this year and I still travel, but I've more of a career focus than before and I don't regret an ounce of my life. It's been and will be enjoyable!


----------



## Duchesse

I love this and happy to see more of us being exposed to _and_ exposing ourselves to the world.

My grandmother is my first "we out here" inspiration. She worked in education and I grew up with her bringing back souvenirs from her many travels abroad...I believe to every continent except Antarctica. And my father is an armchair traveler so I grew up devouring his National Geographic magazine and dreamed of seeing all the beauty in the world. She started really traveling after her divorce 

I'm grateful that life has allowed me the chance to see some of the world and will continue to. I like showing my students that there is soooooo much for them to see.....it's sad how many do not even go outside their neighborhoods and do tourist things. I hope to instill in them a desire to be more international in their thinking.


----------



## nysister

Holla said:


> Someone asked me about this recently. ...I didn't even think about temping. I told him that he could be a freelance photographer/writer, online teacher/tutor, etc.
> 
> I know an attorney who did an "around the world" trip right after she started her own practice.  She only took on clients that should could work with remotely without face to face meetings; she reviewed business contracts, consulted, etc. All appointments were scheduled in advance and over the phone. She used wifi and hotel computers to do work.  She did it for about six months while she hopped around Australia, Asia, and Europe before returning to the US.  I've traveled a lot internationally but most of it was through special programs organized by the State Department, universities, conferences, etc.
> *
> You don't have to be broke while traveling internationally.*



Smart woman, she had a great plan! 

Re the bold. Sure don't. You can market your skills all over the place. Make contacts, continuously market, network. You can do it if you really want to!


----------



## Southernbella.

LiftedUp said:


> The bolded is my point.  My mother was a black woman growing up in the Caribbean who did this in the 1970s/80s and travelled on her own, with friends and with her travel and photography group (she was an amateur photographer ).
> 
> What I am getting at is that these articles make it seem as it is "new" for black people when it is not.
> 
> To me, it seems as though something happened with black people between then and now, there is a "brand newness" when in actuality we have been doing this (and other things) for years now.



I agree. My mom and all her friends who worked for the airlines were always traveling, meeting up in other countries, etc. They weren't rich but the flights were free and that meant seeing the world.

I'm kind of surprised to see people making such a big deal about it. There have always been cheap flights, buddy passes, vacation days.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

Shiks said:


> They don't book trips together per se,they share the deal as well as tips.
> 
> I also liked it when it was less crowded but the brand needs to grow. I have gotten amazing tricks and made good friends.


 
I agree and will be glad when it moves off of FB.


----------



## Kiowa

CurlyMoo said:


> I am a traveler. *I am still surprised at how many Americans do not travel outside of the country. Never even been on a plane before.*
> 
> Does anyone know of any other travel groups, not race specific?



I am not...many don't even see the need for a passport...


----------



## Babysaffy

Thanks so much for this thread OP. I was just this past weekend trying to explain to my SO this almost painful feeling of wanderlust that's hit me over the last few years. I must travel. Not in a clichéd vacation way but I really want to see a lot of the world before I die and will definitely be taking long sabbaticals from work to do so when the time is right. Until then I'll have to make do with weekends and annual weeks or fortnights away.

Going back to read the comments properly now.


----------



## Okay

Kiowa said:


> I am not...many don't even see the need for a passport...



I don't get it.. but to each her own.

I love travelling


----------



## Kiowa

Okay said:


> I don't get it.. but to each her own.
> 
> I love travelling



Okay...Me too... I love the travel threads that you post...


----------



## fula97

Southernbella. said:


> I agree. My mom and all her friends who worked for the airlines were always traveling, meeting up in other countries, etc. They weren't rich but the flights were free and that meant seeing the world.
> 
> I'm kind of surprised to see people making such a big deal about it. There have always been cheap flights, buddy passes, vacation days.


There are people who (color doesn't matter) who have no burning desire to leave the continental US and if they can't get a Big Mac or steak they don't want to go. My ex had a friend who worked at Northwest at the ticket counter and NEVER traveled except maybe to SC to see family and they never wanted to travel anywhere but by car. We benefited and used all her buddy passes.

Then you have the ones who complain that it to far to travel. If you can do a long weekend to Vegas which is 5+ from NYC you add an hour and you can be in Iceland

But I love travel and don't get those who don't.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

JewelleNY said:


> I've been a member for a while now on FB, there are so many new members now that the posts fill up my FB feed, I liked the group better when it seemed more private but I do love seeing all of the pictures of places I have never heard of and learning how to travel on a budget


  it's all I see in my feed.  I've neglected so many other groups cause I'm always reading NTT stuff.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

Babysaffy said:


> ...... almost painful feeling of wanderlust that's hit me over the last few years. I must travel. Not in a clichéd vacation way but I really want to see a lot of the world before I die and will definitely be taking long sabbaticals from work to do so when the time is right. Until then I'll have to make do with weekends and annual weeks or fortnights away.
> 
> Going back to read the comments properly now.



I feel the same way!!! Wanderlust is a strong nagging feeling but I embrace it lol. I'm glad you like the post. I'm loving the dialogue in here.


----------



## movingforward

Dee Raven said:


> Oh my gosh, I just went to Travel Noire and watched their video on how to book a cheap flight. I guess I'm going to be travelling more sooner than I thought.
> 
> Here's the link: http://travelnoire.com/instantly-save-on-flights/?hvid=2bJe53



Has anyone used the VPN that was suggested in the video?


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Glad I seen this thread.  I am now a young empty. Nester for over a year now, I'm 44 & I've been traveling ever since & knocking off my bucket list.  
I did essence music festival twice
Saint Lucia 
Trinidad 
Grenada
La

And planning a cruise & Paris this year. I'm going to try & join the group but will subscribe to this page in the meantime. Happy traveling!!


----------



## butter_pecan

nysister said:


> Freelance. Temping. I made a good living and was able to take off whenever I wanted too for 10 years temping with a Fortune 25 company. I always had work when I wanted even if it wasn't necessarily where I wanted to be.  I've recently switched careers and jobs, but I still have flexibility, and I work from home, so technically I can be anywhere in the states traveling and working.  Focus on types of work that provide flexibility in schedule, just remember that they're not always as "secure" as other jobs, however you have your life to work in a career, I think it's more important to travel and have a well rounded world view when you're young.  My 20s and 30s were all about what I wanted to do. I'll be 40 this year and I still travel, but I've more of a career focus than before and I don't regret an ounce of my life. It's been and will be enjoyable!



I contract and hardly ever take permanent jobs because I like my freedom and don't always wanna work around the clock.


----------



## FelaShrine

fula97 said:


> There are people who (color doesn't matter) who have no burning desire to leave the continental US and if they can't get a Big Mac or steak they don't want to go. .



My ex had  friend like that. I thought he was so gross. Talking about why would I leave the US..for what, we got everything  just gross


----------



## Menina Preta

...I almost bought the Etihad deal, but I couldn't justify the entire trip's cost for lodging, etc. b/c of major life changes on the horizon.

About hardcore Black millenial travelers and what I've noticed...some of my good friends are frequent travelers.  One even joined the foreign service just to live abroad.  While they were elated to be out of the country for extended periods of time, I think they missed being around for big life events in for their family and friends.  They also missed being with those they had a strong connection and history with, eventually. When I come into contact with others who just work to travel, I feel some lack direction and can be a bit flaky as they're all about getting that next "authentic" experience.  

I'll probably join these groups for the fare deals, but their whole mantra about life being about travel was not appealing to me at all, b/c I think life is way more than just accumulating passport stamps.  And I love to travel, have been to four continents so far, planning to go to my fifth one this year, lived abroad for some time in college and grad school, and speak one other language fluently and can fairly understand two other languages as well...So I'm not saying this as a Miami-Vegas-Caribbean only traveling American...


----------



## andromeda

Right now, about a third of Americans have passports and as of 1990, it was 3%, so yes the notion of black (Americans) traveling is and will seem novel to many. A large segment of the population associates international travel with having disposable time and money - and thus with the wealthy or retirees!

 It feels like this thread has become a contest of who can be more obtuse about why this movement is important.  I think there's a way to talk about the experiences of ourselves, our parents and the black people we know while acknowledging that there's a certain mindset and socioeconomic and educational factors that have made international travel seem out of the grasp of most.


----------



## FemmeFatale

andromeda said:


> Right now, about a third of Americans have passports and as of 1990, it was 3%, so yes the notion of black (Americans) traveling is and will seem novel to many. A large segment of the population associates international travel with having disposable time and money - and thus with the wealthy or retirees!
> 
> It feels like this thread has become a contest of who can be more obtuse about why this movement is important.  *I think there's a way to talk about the experiences of ourselves, our parents and the black people we know while acknowledging that there's a certain mindset and socioeconomic and educational factors that have made international travel seem out of the grasp of most.*



This. I follow travelnoire on IG and while I love the general idea, I feel like some of their posts come off as condescending and downright shady. There's no need for that.


----------



## FelaShrine

Menina Preta said:


> ...I almost bought the Etihad deal, but I couldn't justify the entire trip's cost for lodging, etc. b/c of major life changes on the horizon.
> 
> About hardcore Black millenial travelers and what I've noticed...some of my good friends are frequent travelers.  One even joined the foreign service just to live abroad.  While they were elated to be out of the country for extended periods of time, I think they missed being around for big life events in for their family and friends.  They also missed being with those they had a strong connection and history with, eventually. When I come into contact with others who just work to travel, I feel some lack direction and can be a bit flaky as they're all about getting that next "authentic" experience.
> 
> I'll probably join these groups for the fare deals, but their whole mantra about life being about travel was not appealing to me at all, b/c I think life is way more than just accumulating passport stamps.  And I love to travel, have been to four continents so far, planning to go to my fifth one this year, lived abroad for some time in college and grad school, and speak one other language fluently and can fairly understand two other languages as well...So I'm not saying this as a Miami-Vegas-Caribbean only traveling American...



I get it but I reckon its not just black millennials who are guilty of this


----------



## Menina Preta

Solila said:


> What?! I didn't know that! Girl you know I love your travel pics. I always get my life through your pics. Lol
> 
> *I will admit though, there are certain people I see on IG who stay "jetsetting." One day in Laos and the next day Tanzania. Now its none of my business but I can't help but wonder "You don't have a job? Like, do you work?"*



lol at the bolded.  Right!  Like do you have savings? 



andromeda said:


> Right now, about a third of Americans have passports and as of 1990, it was 3%, so yes the notion of black (Americans) traveling is and will seem novel to many. A large segment of the population associates international travel with having disposable time and money - and thus with the wealthy or retirees!
> 
> It feels like this thread has become a contest of who can be more obtuse about why this movement is important.  I think there's a way to talk about the experiences of ourselves, our parents and the black people we know while acknowledging that there's a certain mindset and socioeconomic and educational factors that have made international travel seem out of the grasp of most.



True. Most Americans do not travel internationally.  And while these movements are interesting, I kinda agree with others that there is a level of pretentiousness to it.  I've complained about this before, but I would always roll my eyes around winter break when all my b-school friends would clog my feed with status messages detailing their travel plans written with airport codes .  Wanted to tell them to chill, b, we know you travel hard.  Bravo.


----------



## Southernbella.

Menina Preta said:


> lol at the bolded.  Right!  Like do you have savings?
> 
> True. Most Americans do not travel internationally.  And while these movements are interesting, I kinda agree with others that there is a level of pretentiousness to it.  I've complained about this before, but I would always roll my eyes around winter break when all my b-school friends would clog my feed with status messages detailing their travel plans written with airport codes .  Wanted to tell them to chill, b, we know you travel hard.  Bravo.



Yes.  I've sometimes wondered if some of the folks I know would even bother to travel if there was no social media.


----------



## Menina Preta

FelaShrine said:


> I get it but I reckon its not just black millennials who are guilty of this



Oh ya, it's def not a Black thing.  It's more a millenial traveler thing I noticed.


----------



## nysister

butter_pecan said:


> I contract and hardly ever take permanent jobs because I like my freedom and don't always wanna work around the clock.




I know that feeling! It's career claustrophobia!  I've had a few permanent jobs but I've yet to have one that I felt worth keeping. So far it's working. I'm not rich, but I'm not broke either.


----------



## gimbap

Southernbella. said:


> Yes.  I've sometimes wondered if some of the folks I know would even bother to travel if there was no social media.


I say this about everything-- traveling, going out, shopping, etc. Like what if people had to do these things and couldn't take pictures and post about it. Would they still do it?


----------



## Solila

By the way, I see some of you folks putting down the Caribbean. Lol Take that back! There are serious gems there- some people have never even frequented or even know exist: Curacao, Bonaire, Exumas Bahamas (Pig island), Dominica,  Angulia, etc.

I will say certain places might be a bit too overrated. Like St.Barth's. I've noticed yt people always ranting and raving about it. Been there and didn't see what the big deal was- what with all the celebs going there. It was beautiful but all I saw were a bunch of hard working/struggling French (and some Portuguese) folks who in reality just wanted to live the island life. Lol


----------



## Holla

andromeda said:


> I think there's a way to talk about the experiences of ourselves, our parents and the black people we know while acknowledging *that there's a certain mindset and socioeconomic and educational factors that have made international travel seem out of the grasp of most.*



A lot has changed within the last 25 years for (Black) people in this country (although some days it doesn't seem like it ).   Most noticeably is the flow of information and passport requirement. 

Only recently did people need passports to travel at all internationally.  Up until a few years ago (2009???), US citizens did not need a passport to travel to Canada, Mexico, Bermuda, and at least 15 other countries in the Caribbean. All people had to show was a valid govt issued id. In 1990, quite a few people went to Caribana and on cruises but they didn't have a passport.  

In 1990, if a person wanted to travel s/he pretty much had to go through a travel agency.  If anyone has ever been to a brick and mortar travel agency, the process can be daunting at times.  They would try to sell various packages and very little in terms of competitive prices.  You pretty much paid what they told you or you didn't travel.  Plus, many people back then paid for trips in cash - not credit. 

Now, 25 years later it is easier to travel.  There is a much greater flow of information as to pricing. Just look at the Abu Dhabi deal alone!  A lot of people heard about it through the internet….not their personal networks.   That would not have happened 25 years ago.  I mean merely one month ago, about 500 Black people who had never been to the Middle East before would have told you that they had no plans of going any time soon.  One month later, those same 500 people are on Facebook joining closed groups to discuss their Abu Dhabi plans and coordinating group dinners while pairing up as random hotel mates .  Opportunity is everything.


----------



## BillsBackerz67

Solila said:


> By the way, I see some of you folks putting down the Caribbean. Lol Take that back! There are serious gems there- some people have never even frequented or even know exist: Curacao, Bonaire, Exumas Bahamas (Pig island), Dominica,  Angulia, etc.  I will say certain places might be a bit too overrated. Like St.Barth's. I've noticed yt people always ranting and raving about it. Been there and didn't see what the big deal was- what with all the celebs going there. It was beautiful but all I saw were a bunch of hard working/struggling French (and some Portuguese) folks who in reality just wanted to live the island life. Lol


I think it's moreso people staying in all inclusive resorts like Sandals, RIU, and saying "I went to Jamaica" and never stepped foot off the resort except to go back to the airport. That doesn't count IMO...I mean yeah you went...but not really 

My bff is from Dominica I'm trying to go when she does again. Might be a year or two because she just had a baby.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

And you don't have to join these groups for fare deals. It's more about connecting with people. If you want deals than the following are great places to start Flightdeal.com
airfarewatchdog.com
 hopper.com
travelpirates.com
secretflying.com
fairdealalert.com 
flynous.com


----------



## Solila

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I think it's moreso people staying in all inclusive resorts like Sandals, RIU, and saying "I went to Jamaica" and never stepped foot off the resort except to go back to the airport. That doesn't count IMO...I mean yeah you went...but not really
> 
> My bff is from Dominica I'm trying to go when she does again. Might be a year or two because she just had a baby.



You know, I've noticed the ones who are typically eager to stay at the resorts are older folks actually. Some young too though. But yeah, i gotcha. Even those yachts. Lol There are times I see them making conscious efforts to expand their horizons, especially in terms of public transportation. 
I am not sure how they are doing, but I feel those big resorts might be going down in popularity a bit- comparative to (for example) treehouses. You can get really great deals with some of those treehouses. 

Ooo, Dominica is gorgeous. My buddy went as well. There is this mud beach I believe. Girl, she was having the time of her life mud masking in the nude. Lol


----------



## Lilac87

Love this thread. I've had a strong desire to travel that seems to have popped up out of nowhere as of the last couple years. Now I can't stop thinking of places to go and see. My first real international trip is to China in March and I'm so excited! 

I'm going to China with a friend but I want to learn how to go places by myself since I don't have many friends that like to travel or that can afford to.
I'm also shy and introverted so going somewhere solo will be a challenge, but I need to get over it because I miss good deals waiting on my friend(s) to book.

Anyways, thanks for all the links! Subbing...


----------



## Solila

Lilac87 said:


> Love this thread. I've had a strong desire to travel that seems to have popped up out of nowhere as of the last couple years. Now I can't stop thinking of places to go and see. My first real international trip is to China in March and I'm so excited!
> 
> I'm going to China with a friend but I want to learn how to go places by myself since I don't have many friends that like to travel or that can afford to.
> I'm also shy and introverted so going somewhere solo will be a challenge, but I need to get over it because I miss good deals waiting on my friend(s) to book.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for all the links! Subbing...



Awe!! You too, have fun hunny! Takes lots of pics. Lol


----------



## cutiebe2

Menina Preta said:


> ...I almost bought the Etihad deal, but I couldn't justify the entire trip's cost for lodging, etc. b/c of major life changes on the horizon.
> 
> About hardcore Black millenial travelers and what I've noticed...some of my good friends are frequent travelers.  One even joined the foreign service just to live abroad.  While they were elated to be out of the country for extended periods of time, I think they missed being around for big life events in for their family and friends.  They also missed being with those they had a strong connection and history with, eventually. When I come into contact with others who just work to travel, I feel some lack direction and can be a bit flaky as they're all about getting that next "authentic" experience.
> 
> I'll probably join these groups for the fare deals, but their whole mantra about life being about travel was not appealing to me at all, b/c I think life is way more than just accumulating passport stamps.  And I love to travel, have been to four continents so far, planning to go to my fifth one this year, lived abroad for some time in college and grad school, and speak one other language fluently and can fairly understand two other languages as well...So I'm not saying this as a Miami-Vegas-Caribbean only traveling American...



I majored in International Relations and have lots of friends in the Foreign Service. I toyed with the idea myself. I am now living abroad for work but I decided Im going home at the end of this year. I agree with you. I think taking extended trips here are there is great, but permanent expat life is not for me. Some people are lost and think that digging in the sand in Nicaragua will help them find themselves. Others glamorize the experience. I go through so many ups and downs here and when I was home for the holidays I felt like everyone just wanted to hear that everything is great and I'm in love with a Dominican Papi. 

And I don't judge most Americans for not having a passport. Even with deals, traveling can be pricey. Lets be real. Most of my friends who did the Dubai deal said it was 1k once they booked their hotel. That is a good deal, but its still out of reach of many Americans.


----------



## Kiowa

Need a travel sticky...but if anyone is interested, Delta and United have a flight war going on...

http://www.theflightdeal.com/2015/0...stanbul-turkey-roundtrip-including-all-taxes/


----------



## Priss Pot

Nomadiclady said:


> @LaChaBla - good question. My renewed passport arrived today. I'm not a member of any travel groups but I do have wanderlust.
> 
> I cosign to this:
> 
> "The tribe is really made of people who put travel as a priority in their entire lifestyle,” says Evita. *People who barter with their employers for more PTO and telecommuting options instead of salary increases, so they can work remotely from the beaches of Jamaica.* People who have, at one point or another, thought: “You know what? I don’t want to be a slave to a 9-to-5 schedule. I want to create my life so that I have more freedom to be able to travel the world, and work and live wherever I want."


 
This is my mentality. Yeah, I like money, but I LOVE my personal time! If I had a regular 9-5, I'd be bartering for these options too. Me having a bit of flexibility in my current career would allow me to schedule vacations as I see fit. It works out with my DH too because his company gives him a nice PTO package + telecommuting. For the holidays, we went home to visit family for 3 weeks and had a nice vacation.

I only have one stamp on my passport, but I'd like to make it a goal to visit more places.


----------



## locabouthair

Babysaffy said:


> Thanks so much for this thread OP. I was just this past weekend trying to explain to my SO this almost painful feeling of wanderlust that's hit me over the last few years. I must travel. Not in a clichéd vacation way but I really want to see a lot of the world before I die and will definitely be taking long sabbaticals from work to do so when the time is right. Until then I'll have to make do with weekends and annual weeks or fortnights away.
> 
> Going back to read the comments properly now.



I feel the same way. Since last year I have stronger desire to see the world. I have a few places on my list. I also would like to do a nission trip. So mad I missed that dubai deal because I would have jumped on it. 

My regret is not studying abroad in college. I wanna kick myself for not doing that. I have to knock some places off my bucket list before I have kids and I'm gonna make it happen.


----------



## londontresses

I'm a card carrying member of the tribe! Whoop! Lol. Been to meet ups in New York and Thailand. Its awesome. Be warned if you're easily tempted by the latest hair products on this board you'll go broke buying flights in that group. As cheap as they are the deals are _frequent! _


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

londontresses said:


> I'm a card carrying member of the tribe! Whoop! Lol. Been to meet ups in New York and Thailand. Its awesome. Be warned if you're easily tempted by the latest hair products on this board you'll go broke buying flights in that group. As cheap as they are the deals are frequent!


  this!!! They have me almost clicking BUY on so many flights.  I have 6 trips this year.  I don't need to buy anything else.


----------



## Menina Preta

I put myself on the list for Nomadness.  How do they verify the passport stamp?

Requisite shade: some of Facebook friends who are in it (it shows which friends of yours are members) are straight up Houstalantavegas and PuertoDominicanRepubCancun travelers.  It's already been infiltrated  just teasing


----------



## naturalmanenyc

londontresses said:


> I'm a card carrying member of the tribe! Whoop! Lol. Been to meet ups in New York and Thailand. Its awesome. Be warned if you're easily tempted by the latest hair products on this board you'll go broke buying flights in that group. As cheap as they are the deals are _frequent! _



londontresses

What kind of flight deals are we talking?
Like the Travel Noire deals or something deeply discounted for private groups?

Maybe  need to sign up for the Nomad group too.
Do you have to send copies of passport pages?


----------



## Bronxcutie

I had my first international trip on a cruise to the Bahamas in November. Now
I want to go everywhere!  I waited so long to travel because I thought I couldn't
afford it.  I don't make much money, but with research and planning you can
make it happen! I might do Bermuda later this year.


----------



## Menina Preta

Bronxcutie said:


> I had my first international trip on a cruise to the Bahamas in November. Now
> I want to go everywhere!  I waited so long to travel because I thought I couldn't
> afford it.  I don't make much money, but with research and planning you can
> make it happen! I might do Bermuda later this year.



Bermuda is super expensive though.  It's quaint and close to the US so short flight (it's not a Caribbean island and while there are Caribbean aspects I suppose it's more so a British/American vibe there)...if you want a nice island that has a little more of the authentic Caribbean feel with very nice beaches, then try Bahamas.  If you want to completely feel like you are in the Caribbean and are more into nature, hiking, etc., then go to Dominica.


----------



## meka72

Kiowa said:


> Need a travel sticky...but if anyone is interested, Delta and United have a flight war going on...  http://www.theflightdeal.com/2015/01/05/delta-408-482-san-francisco-chicago-washington-d-c-houston-istanbul-turkey-roundtrip-including-all-taxes/



I really want to go Turkey and have been considering just buying the plane ticket and letting the chips fall where they may.


----------



## lux10023

im just happy that more of our people are traveling...that makes me really happy!  ...when im at a resort in x country or etc i like to talk and befriend other blk ppl/couples...often times you look around and your the only blk person in sight...

dh and i travel heavily...i travel heavily..but i always like to meet other blk ppl/couples who we have common interests with and etc, who we can meet up with at another destination or etc.

we are great in numbers as in more than one...it also is great for the ppl in that location to see first hand how blk ppl really are versus what they watch on tv...


----------



## Fab_Nikki

I love to travel and as a military "brat" I've traveled all over the world.  However as an adult I've only recently started traveling again.  I now have The Bug (Wanderlust for sure).  I plan to travel any and everywhere I want for the rest of my life.  My current job allows me to telework often and I take full advantage of that to avoid using leave time.

I don't knock people that are excited about Vegas or Miami because honestly my first time I was geeked!!!! Also IF that were all the could afford then "do it up, baby"!  Additionally, I find great enjoyment in flying to another state to explore its beauty on a long weekend. 

Also in reference to everybody traveling to the Caribbean.  I have found home in Turks and Caicos (Grace Bay).  I don't care how easy it is to get to or cliche it is.  I plan to go there every year for the rest of my life.


----------



## gimbap

Menina Preta said:


> I put myself on the list for Nomadness.  How do they verify the passport stamp?



I wondered the same thing. londontresses LovelyLouboutin Will I have to scan some passport pages or will a cheesy pic of me on a mountain somewhere suffice?


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

naturalmanenyc said:


> londontresses
> 
> What kind of flight deals are we talking?
> Like the Travel Noire deals or something deeply discounted for private groups?
> 
> Maybe  need to sign up for the Nomad group too.
> Do you have to send copies of passport pages?



You don't need to send copies of your passport. It's the honor system. Eventually it is moving off Facebook though. I posted the fare deal sites in here already. You definitely don't need Nomadness for it. It's really like a family . The meetups are epic. If you want that than I encourage you to join.


----------



## Holla

Bronxcutie said:


> I had my first international trip on a cruise to the Bahamas in November. Now
> I want to go everywhere! I waited so long to travel because I thought I couldn't
> afford it. I don't make much money, but with research and planning you can
> make it happen! I might do Bermuda later this year.


 

Bronxcutie - I love reading things like this!  I grew up with it as a given but for people who didn't, I'm always curious as to when/where/how they got into traveling internationally and if they like it just as much as those of us who took our first trip before we could even remember.  So exciting!

One tip: The 52-week challenge.  It is something like putting away $52 the first week of the year. Then $51 the second week, then $50 the third week, etc. or whatever amount in decreasing order.  By the time the summer rolls around you will have a nice amount to use on a trip.  You can set up an account for the money (like with Schwabb or Fidelity) that doesn't charge ATM fees or foreign transaction fees so that you can access your money abroad.


----------



## BrandNew

Fab_Nikki said:


> Also in reference to everybody traveling to the Caribbean.  I have found home in Turks and Caicos (Grace Bay).  I don't care how easy it is to get to or cliche it is.  I plan to go there every year for the rest of my life.



 How cool! I live here. We can meetup on your next trip if you're interested Fab_Nikki


----------



## londontresses

naturalmanenyc said:


> londontresses
> 
> What kind of flight deals are we talking?
> Like the Travel Noire deals or something deeply discounted for private groups?
> 
> Maybe  need to sign up for the Nomad group too.
> Do you have to send copies of passport pages?



naturalmanenyc

No most of the deals are not specific to the group but posters share deals, errors, offers constantly. They also do group trips but I don't think they're particularly discounted. The most inspiring thing is the pics and stories people share...people quitting their jobs and going travelling for months, others just sharing how they manage to travel so frequently, the meet ups...

I didn't send anything but I was travelling when someone I met added me so they knew I had stamps.


----------



## Holla

I was one of the people who commented about Miami and the Caribbean. I am not knocking people for going to those places; I am knocking them for constantly going to ONLY those places year after year and refusing to consider other locations.  Then they claim that they love to travel. Ok. To me that does not show a love for travel - it just shows a love for Miami, a love for just the destination. Same as if they were going only to NY or London year after year. It's fine to love a city. But, inherent in a love for travel IMO is having "wanderlust" which is defined as a strong desire to wander the world. Others may define "love to travel" differently and that's fine. 

As for affording their trip, folks I am thinking about stay at Eden Roc or Loews, party it up at Liv, eat at Joe's Stone Crab or STK, take a boat ride (now everyone is renting a yacht ), etc.  - they do not see Miami as a cheap vacation.  The people I am thinking about (especially men) are spending $$$.


----------



## Radianthealth

My goal is to use my passport once per year.  I have to hold myself back to keep from spending all my money on travel.  I wanted to go to Ghana this year but I am holding off and putting the money for the trip into our newborn's 529


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

londontresses said:


> naturalmanenyc
> 
> No most of the deals are not specific to the group but posters share deals, errors, offers constantly. They also do group trips but I don't think they're particularly discounted. The most inspiring thing is the pics and stories people share...people quitting their jobs and going travelling for months, others just sharing how they manage to travel so frequently, the meet ups...
> 
> I didn't send anything but I was travelling when someone I met added me so they knew I had stamps.



Yes to all of this!!! It really is inspiring. There are different levels in there, expats, true nomads, those who only do one international trip a year, those saving for travel, etc. All sorts of travel are welcome.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

BrandNew said:


> How cool! I live here. We can meetup on your next trip if you're interested Fab_Nikki


BrandNew I would love that!!! We are looking at June 25th - July 5th.  Those dates aren't set in stone but definitely between June or July.  Are you from TCI? So excited!


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

This couple in Nomadness made a cute wedding announcement. Instead of having one big party, they will be traveling to each of the cities listed and asked people to join in on the fun.


----------



## gimbap

^How cute!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

lux10023

I completely agree that seeing Black people traveling internationally in large numbers does help break stereotypes.  We were in Tahiti some years ago and some of the locals thought DH was an NBA player.  He's 5'10" and had on a Lakers jersey (Bryant 8).  DH does not look like Kobe at all and he's not NBA tall but they saw a Black man (only Black man I saw for 3 weeks) and they presumed he was rich and famous.  That happened to us in St. Barths, and Bangkok, locals presuming we were famous.  DH posed for photos in Bangkok and South Africa even after telling the people he wasn't famous.  After a crowd of gathered to take DH's photo in South Africa, a few people with our tour group in South Africa started taking photos of us too, as if they felt we were lying to them about being famous.  I'm convinced that photo event was all about his hair though, locs down to his waist, since the little boy who started it all didn't speak English but was staring at DH's hair and then touched it.

This is why all these dreadful reality shows irritate me.  Not only does the US export goods, but we export television programs.  Some of this crap makes it out to the rest of the world so they really think Black people are all like Nene and those bad behaving chicks from Bad Girls club.erplexed


----------



## Joigirl

Love this thread. My kids are finally old enough for us to either take with us or leave with Grandma and Grandpa while we travel. I just came back from London for a work trip and I am ready to take another trip this year once I see a good deal. I am so mad I missed out on Abu Dhabi!


----------



## gimbap

naturalmanenyc said:


> lux10023
> 
> I completely agree that seeing Black people traveling internationally in large numbers does help break stereotypes.  We were in Tahiti some years ago and some of the locals thought DH was an NBA player.  He's 5'10" and had on a Lakers jersey (Bryant 8).  DH does not look like Kobe at all and he's not NBA tall but they saw a Black man (only Black man I saw for 3 weeks) and they presumed he was rich and famous.  That happened to us in St. Barths, and Bangkok, locals presuming we were famous.  DH posed for photos in Bangkok and South Africa even after telling the people he wasn't famous.  After a crowd of gathered to take DH's photo in South Africa, a few people with our tour group in South Africa started taking photos of us too, as if they felt we were lying to them about being famous.  I'm convinced that photo event was all about his hair though, locs down to his waist, since the little boy who started it all didn't speak English but was staring at DH's hair and then touched it.
> 
> This is why all these dreadful reality shows irritate me.  Not only does the US export goods, but we export television programs.  Some of this crap makes it out to the rest of the world so they really think Black people are all like Nene and those bad behaving chicks from Bad Girls club.erplexed


This happened to me in Seoul! Me and my then-bf were sitting in Coex Mall. He was wearing a basketball jersey. A group of Chinese tourists walked in, crowded around us, and started taking pictures. One decided she wanted to be in the pic, so she came and through her arm around me and got her photo. Finally we got freaked out and ran off


----------



## londontresses

Re photos naturalmanenyc,  I got that in Asia- both Singapore and Thailand but not as intense lol. Two friends (different trips) were asked to take pics with random families in Asia and hold babies  My other friend told a hilarious story about a girl shoving her phone in her face and taking a really close up pic of her in a mall in Mayanmar. She was livid! So she tracked the girl down in the mall, creeped up on her and snapped a pic back


----------



## naturalmanenyc

wrong thread...oops


----------



## CarLiTa

I wanted to comment on the Lo and Sons collaboration with one of the travel companies. In what way will that happen?

Lo and Sons bags, while not super expensive, are also not cheap. Of they use, say, Travel Noire, to promote those bags, is it going to be with the messaging that if you're not carrying one of those bags, then you're not a true classy traveler? Or something like that? Stuff like that tends to irritate me a bit. And I feel like these platforms already convey such a message to an extent... perhaps unintentionally? 

Anyway, I think the collaboration is definitely cool, but I'll be curious how the phrasing on the marketing goes.


----------



## MizAvalon

Love this thread!


----------



## Naveah2050

londontresses said:


> Re photos naturalmanenyc,  I got that in Asia- both Singapore and Thailand but not as intense lol. Two friends (different trips) were asked to take pics with random families in Asia and hold babies  My other friend told a hilarious story about a girl shoving her phone in her face and taking a really close up pic of her in a mall in Mayanmar. She was livid! So she tracked the girl down in the mall, creeped up on her and snapped a pic back



This happened to me all the time in Asia, especially in china eurgh... The Thai were nicer and just loved my skin, they would just stroke it in wonderment lol...Singapore I had a bad experience with one person that soured me but you live and you learn


----------



## Naveah2050

I don't care why/where black people travel to as long as we travel... I am well travelled but it's come at the expense of savings/ investments etc not everyone has that luxury so I would rather people go where they can afford to when they can...


----------



## Theresamonet

I don't have wanderlust, but I do love to travel. I just don't find the idea of traveling alone or with strangers appealing. I've only traveled with SO, and I can't imagine being in those places, doing and seeing those things, being as exciting or special if I were alone, or with some randoms. I don't care if that makes me a bad traveler.


----------



## chicitygirl

Does anyone have a direct link on how to sign up for the Nomadness group? I can't seem to find it on their website or facebook group?


----------



## MizAvalon

So, what is the best strategy for getting these amazing flight deals? Do you just have to check these farewatcher sites multiple times a day, every day? Because it seems like everything sells out within a couple of hours.


----------



## butter_pecan

Naveah2050 said:


> I don't care why/where black people travel to as long as we travel... I am well travelled but it's come at the expense of savings/ investments etc not everyone has that luxury so I would rather people go where they can afford to when they can...



Thank you. I travel yearly, but I have to live below my means. I have more than 2-4 weeks a year to live for.


----------



## fula97

MizAvalon said:


> So, what is the best strategy for getting these amazing flight deals? Do you just have to check these farewatcher sites multiple times a day, every day? Because it seems like everything sells out within a couple of hours.


 
I check in the morning and midday and get email alerts as well. Some you miss out since I'm usually out but I've also been able to take advantage of some great deals over the years.

I also have fare alerts setup with farecompare.com for a list of places I'm interested in that sends me a notification if the fare drops below a certain amount. 

You can also look at fare maps on Kayak.com, or fare compare and see all the average prices around the world


----------



## FelaShrine

Prague is a place Ive been thinking about for a while now



Naveah2050 said:


> I don't care why/where black people travel to as long as we travel... I am well travelled but it's come at the expense of savings/ investments etc not everyone has that luxury so I would rather people go where they can afford to when they can...



There are trips outside the US now that are less thn Vegas or even Miami so..I dont buy the afford angle nd nothing wrong with those places..that just aint travelling. *shrugs*

when English people go to Ireland, they dont call that travelling either lol.


----------



## Wildchild453

I have terrible wanderlust. I wish I had the time to satisfy it. I've just started really building my career.


----------



## fula97

FelaShrine said:


> Prague is a place Ive been thinking about for a while now
> 
> 
> .


Prague has been on my list for a while now as well. But based on trips this year grr it may not happen this year either


----------



## Naveah2050

FelaShrine said:


> Prague is a place Ive been thinking about for a while now  There are trips outside the US now that are less thn Vegas or even Miami so..I dont buy the afford angle nd nothing wrong with those places..that just aint travelling. *shrugs*  when English people go to Ireland, they dont call that travelling either lol.



People like what they like... Americans work hard and don't have that much vacation plus their country is a lot bigger so it's possible to fly 3 hours and get sun unlike Europe where you would need to fly for 5 hours for example to get to North Africa and get sun....I say live and let live...   

I am lucky to have European style vacation days but the bulk of my colleagues have only 15 days....I just took a 15 day vacation for Xmas, no way that would last me the whole year if that's all I had...and I had to use that vacay for sick days too?!

Prague is nice!!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

gimbap said:


> I wondered the same thing. londontresses LovelyLouboutin Will I have to scan some passport pages or will a cheesy pic of me on a mountain somewhere suffice?


  no it's honor system but some people's comments give them away if they lied.


----------



## MizAvalon

FelaShrine said:


> Prague is a place Ive been thinking about for a while now





fula97 said:


> Prague has been on my list for a while now as well. But based on trips this year grr it may not happen this year either




I have wanted to visit Prague ever since I saw Before Sunrise for the first time.


----------



## werenumber2

naturalmanenyc said:


> I completely agree that seeing Black people traveling internationally in large numbers does help break stereotypes.  We were in Tahiti some years ago and some of the locals thought DH was an NBA player.  He's 5'10" and had on a Lakers jersey (Bryant 8).  DH does not look like Kobe at all and he's not NBA tall but they saw a Black man (only Black man I saw for 3 weeks) and they presumed he was rich and famous.  That happened to us in St. Barths, and Bangkok, locals presuming we were famous.



 I've heard of that happening in this country too. A couple of coworkers traveled up to Maine for a business trip and several people at the hotel thought the black guys were basketball players - not a single one of those dudes was over 6'0".


----------



## FelaShrine

Naveah2050 said:


> People like what they like... Americans work hard and don't have that much vacation plus their country is a lot bigger so it's possible to fly 3 hours and get sun unlike Europe where you would need to fly for 5 hours for example to get to North Africa and get sun....I say live and let live...
> 
> I am lucky to have European style vacation days but the bulk of my colleagues have only 15 days....I just took a 15 day vacation for Xmas, no way that would last me the whole year if that's all I had...and I had to use that vacay for sick days too?!
> 
> Prague is nice!!



You need 6+ hrs to get Cali, Arizona or Nevada. all them other states are just as cold right now.  Add 2 more hours to that, I could be in Spain

I get your point, just that my and most people's definition of travel isnt within the country /roadtrip. I reckon thats why the groups and such require passport stamps.


----------



## FelaShrine

Yea I havent heard anything negative about Prague. Cyprus has gotten "rave reviews" from friends as well.


----------



## Naveah2050

FelaShrine said:


> You need 6+ hrs to get Cali, Arizona or Nevada. all them other states are just as cold right now.  Add 2 more hours to that, I could be in Spain  I get your point, just that my and most people'd definition is travel isnt within the country /roadtrip. I reckon thats why the groups and such require passport stamps.



Lol true! True! I am just happy Americans are getting passports and seeing the world


----------



## TCatt86

Naveah2050 said:


> People like what they like... Americans work hard and don't have that much vacation plus their country is a lot bigger so it's possible to fly 3 hours and get sun unlike Europe where you would need to fly for 5 hours for example to get to North Africa and get sun....I say live and let live...
> 
> I am lucky to have European style vacation days but the bulk of my colleagues have only 15 days....I just took a 15 day vacation for Xmas, no way that would last me the whole year if that's all I had...and I had to use that vacay for sick days too?!
> 
> Prague is nice!!



Very true. Most Americans have limited pto and going on a weekend trip to somewhere in the contiguous US just makes more sense.  Also the US has so much to offer.  In one country you can have 4 seasons going at once.  We have white sandy beaches, forests,  mountains, valleys,  etc.  How people live and eat can also vary greatly by region. There is alot to experience here. So I agree with you, don't discount traveling within this country.  If that's all a person's budget and job allows then good for them for going elsewhere. Because I know a lot of folks that have never left their hometowns.


----------



## qchelle

I don't think i have wanderlust. I have no real desire to 'see the world ' to be perfectly honest. And traveling alone to a different country seems. ..like something I would absolutely not be interested in lol. 

Maybe I'm just very American? Maybe it's a coping technique to the overworked, not enough vacation days that is America? Maybe I just don't care about traveling for traveling sake ? Lol

I went to Madrid when I was 9 and I missed my 8th grade graduation to go to Hawaii (yea Yea it's the US,but still lol). I had a chance to go to Paris in HS, but decided not too. Me and my mom are going to the Canadian side of Niagara Falls for my bday in march.

There are places I would love to visit. Bora bora, Seychelles, Ghana, and Sao Paulo top the list. But I don't want to just visit anywhere that I can go to for cheap. 

I love seeing pictures of people's travels. And I think it's awesome more black people are being exposed to international travel. Good for the people who never knew they could do it. Good for them. 

To me, if I go anywhere outside of the current city I live in for purposes of relaxing is 'travel'. I travel to NYC, DC, Baltimore, and Philly all the time lol. If I Paid for a hotel room and popped a bottle, I have traveled. 

I love this thread. I just wanted to give any non traveling lurkers a small voice lol.


----------



## Oasis

TCatt86 said:


> Very true. Most Americans have limited pto and going on a weekend trip to somewhere in the contiguous US just makes more sense.  Also the US has so much to offer.  In one country you can have 4 seasons going at once.  We have white sandy beaches, forests,  mountains, valleys,  etc.  How people live and eat can also vary greatly by region. There is alot to experience here. So I agree with you, don't discount traveling within this country.  If that's all a person's budget and job allows then good for them for going elsewhere. Because I know a lot of folks that have never left their hometowns.



we have some absolutely stunning national and state parks in this country. the western part of the US is sooo beautiful. but if most Americans do not want to branch out and travel within their own country are folks really surprised we dont travel internationally?


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

Prague is nice and very beautiful and night. I would definitely go back just to explore Mala Strana more


----------



## BrandNew

Fab_Nikki said:


> BrandNew I would love that!!! We are looking at June 25th - July 5th.  Those dates aren't set in stone but definitely between June or July.  Are you from TCI? So excited!



Fab_Nikki Great!! Yup, born and raised. Will PM you.


----------



## Holla

Naveah2050 said:


> I don't care why/where black people travel to as long as we travel... I am well travelled but it's come at the expense of savings/ investments etc not everyone has that luxury so I would rather people go where they can afford to when they can...





butter_pecan said:


> Thank you. I travel yearly, but I have to live below my means. I have more than 2-4 weeks a year to live for.




That's a given.  NO one is saying people should go broke for a trip. However, many are saying that it is possible to book a trip within every economic level…except poverty of course. 



Naveah2050 said:


> I am lucky to have European style vacation days but the bulk of my colleagues have only 15 days....I just took a 15 day vacation for Xmas, no way that would last me the whole year if that's all I had...and I had to use that vacay for sick days too?!



If someone booked a trip for September 5-13, 2015, they would only need to use up 4 vacation days, yet they could be away for 8 days. 

Those same people who only have 15 days off KNOW how to use them wisely so that they maximize their vacation time.  I learned from such people. Things like ….most European flights leave at night so you can work that day and leave that same night without taking a day off.  Or, figuring out in advance which holidays fall during a weekend so that either the Friday before or Monday after will be the recognized "holiday off" from work but it won't count against your vacation days. They know how to work the system.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Holla said:


> That's a given.  NO one is saying people should go broke for a trip. However, many are saying that it is possible to book a trip within every economic level…except poverty of course.  If someone booked a trip for September 5-13, 2015, they would only need to use up 4 vacation days, yet they could be away for 8 days.  Those same people who only have 15 days off KNOW how to use them wisely so that they maximize their vacation time.  I learned from such people. Things like ….most European flights leave at night so you can work that day and leave that same night without taking a day off.  Or, figuring out in advance which holidays fall during a weekend so that either the Friday before or Monday after will be the recognized "holiday off" from work but it won't count against your vacation days. They know how to work the system.



Holla
I can't bold the text from my phone but this is how I plan my vacations.  I schedule around holidays and long weekends.  Also I telework on Thursday and Friday so I book flights Wednesday after work.  I can have a four day vacation anytime I want and not use leave.  

Over the Christmas holiday I was on vacation for two weeks and only used 24 hours leave.  Thanks to President Obama and the day after Christmas paid holiday + telework.  Make it work to my benefit!!!!


----------



## Naveah2050

Fab_Nikki said:


> Holla I can't bold the text from my phone but this is how I plan my vacations.  I schedule around holidays and long weekends.  Also I telework on Thursday and Friday so I book flights Wednesday after work.  I can have a four day vacation anytime I want and not use leave.  Over the Christmas holiday I was on vacation for two weeks and only used 24 hours leave.  Thanks to President Obama and the day after Christmas paid holiday + telework.  Make it work to my benefit!!!!



That's what I do too... Everything is booked do far apart from July 4th


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Error fare

Canada to Rio under $400.  (This flight usually cost $1000).   Use miles or cheap ticket to fly to Canada. 

http://www.theflightdeal.com/2015/0...janeiro-brazil-roundtrip-including-all-taxes/


----------



## MizAvalon

I wonder if anyone ever gets fired over these fare glitches that happen?


----------



## londontresses

**TIME SENSITIVE** starting in a few mins...not sure of the deets tbh just sharing...

Travel GOOGLE HANGOUT startng in 5 minutes!!! Watch Live on YouTube!
Black Travelers - Exploring the New Travel Class
Friday, January 9, 2015
3:30pm
YouTube link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tU-vnoE8UE
Black Travelers - Exploring the New Travel Class
The Black traveler is a growing reality and only promises to become a bigger phenomenon. Join The Burton Wire hosts Nsenga Burton and Chetachi Egwu as they c...
youtube.com
Like
Comment
Share


----------



## Foxglove

MizAvalon said:


> I wonder if anyone ever gets fired over these fare glitches that happen?



I feel like they get so much profit from people rushing to buy tickets they ordinarily wouldn't have so maybe they should cut the person a break. I guarantee 95% of the people who bought the Emirates tickets weren't planning on flying there ever


----------



## Naveah2050

Foxglove said:


> I feel like they get so much profit from people rushing to buy tickets they ordinarily wouldn't have so maybe they should cut the person a break. I guarantee 95% of the people who bought the Emirates tickets weren't planning on flying there ever


  Especially not with an airline most Americans haven't heard of... I definitely don't believe the Etihad fare was a glitch it came on Christmas and they have offers for free nights and excursions on stopover so no way, no how was that an error plus it lasted nearly 2 days. Seems like those fares were just the tax and duty component of the fares


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Holla said:


> I read that article and joined all sorts of facebook groups after that for the Abu Dhabi trip.  It is interesting to see SOOOOO many Black people talking about their travel plans.  Most of the time when Black people are making group travel plans it's usually a beach trip to Miami or a cruise.  I like this "new" exposure that Black people are getting to other Black people who are going to places like Abu Dhabi look because not all of us want to do white parties at a Nikki Beach somewhere or yacht parties in the Caribbean year after year.



Holla
I don't know why but this made me chuckle.  We went to Nikki Beach in St. Barths.  We've never been to the Miami location.


----------



## FemmeFatale

My girl is going to Ghana on Monday and I'm def going later this year, I'm just waiting for the right ticket deal to come up. I do need a quick island getaway and I was thinking about Turks and Caicos.. We'll see.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Dc to Kenya for under $600

http://www.secretflying.com/2015/01/washington-nairobi-kenya-574-return/


----------



## Naveah2050

Damn DC getting all the  good deals though...

ETA:  I can't do any of the dates otherwise I would have booked and figured out how to get to DC


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Naveah2050 said:


> Damn DC getting all the  good deals though...  ETA:  I can't do any of the dates otherwise I would have booked and figured out how to get to DC


  yea I'm crying each time something comes up cause 2015 is already booked for me. 

I missed Toronto to Rio for like$400.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Now I know why I saw so many people taking pictures in or talking about going to Abu Dhabi on Facebook recently.    I have friends who travel everywhere, but this was a group that doesn't usually travel to locations like that.   I guess that low airfare made it possible.


----------



## Everything Zen

I am so thankful for this thread. I've been trying to travel internationally since I was a child but my parents have always stood in the way. I had an opportunity to live in Australia for a semester in elementary school, brought my parents to the meeting. It didn't happen. I had family members living in Germany who always begged them to lete come visit or go on their ski trips in the Alps- nope. I was supposed to finish my minor in Spanish in Barcelona at an art museum for a summer and this time they were more open- then there was a terrorist attack on the train station in Barcelona and well that opportunity was taken away. I'm just waiting to get my funds straight so I can travel. This thread is so inspirational!


----------



## Naveah2050

LovelyLouboutin said:


> yea I'm crying each time something comes up cause 2015 is already booked for me.  I missed Toronto to Rio for like$400.



Omg that was a great deal!! I don't think I have enough vacay time for all these trips I have booked lol


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Naveah2050 said:


> Omg that was a great deal!! I don't think I have enough vacay time for all these trips I have booked lol


  lol me either.  I will definitely be flexing my time and working 12hr days the week of so I decrease how much vacay I take.


----------



## fluffyforever

Can anyone share how to join Nomadness or another black travel group they recommend? I love to travel but my friends don't or they don't have as much vacation days as I do.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

http://thepointsguy.com/2015/01/amazing-deal-alert-iceland-for-99-each-way-london-for-205-each-way/

Amazing Deal Alert: Iceland for $99 each-way, London for $205 each-way


----------



## ArrrBeee

fluffyforever said:


> Can anyone share how to join Nomadness or another black travel group they recommend? I love to travel but my friends don't or they don't have as much vacation days as I do.



It's good if you're trying to do meetups in places that you travel but there's a waiting list to get in.

Don't wait on your friends to go.  Roll solo.  It seems intimidating at first but you get used to it.

http://solotravelerblog.com/solo-travel/


----------



## MrsWatson

We go on at least one international trip per year. Last year we did China. the year before South Africa. We use a travel site that allows us to make a down payment (usually the year before) and monthly payments up until the departure date. This works well for us. Allows us to see the world on our tight budget.


----------



## Dellas

http://www.meetup.com/Atlanta-International-Adventure-Travel-Club/


Great travel club for solo travelers 
At least 6 to 8 trips a year
Various ages and races....


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

The Tribe is hurting right now.  There was a meetup in Panama that started yesterday. The van carrying Tribe members was in an accident. There are many  injuries and there are two fatalities that we know of.   Please keep them all in your prayers.


----------



## metro_qt

LovelyLouboutin said:


> The Tribe is hurting right now.  There was a meetup in Panama that started yesterday. Bs van carrying Tribe members was in an accident. Many are injuries and there are two fatalities that we know of.
> 
> Please keep them all in your prayers.



This is horrible!


----------



## FemmeFatale

LovelyLouboutin said:


> The Tribe is hurting right now.  There was a meetup in Panama that started yesterday. Bs van carrying Tribe members was in an accident. Many are injuries and there are two fatalities that we know of.  Please keep them all in your prayers.



Omg What?!


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

I couldn't sleep


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Yes it's heart breaking. 

Right now we have the founder on her way to Panama (she is on the plane en route now), another member is headed out there, and we are raising money and donating hotel and airline miles in anticipation of assisting the family when they go and helping to offset cost of bringing the decease back home (I believe its at least $10k).  

Details haven't been shared with the group yet so as to make sure family has personally been contacted.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

http://www.newsroompanama.com/news/panama/two-american-tourists-bring-traffic-death-toll-to-15


----------



## Naveah2050

LovelyLouboutin said:


> http://www.newsroompanama.com/news/panama/two-american-tourists-bring-traffic-death-toll-to-15



This is truly horrific!! Words cannot even express my emotions - I feel so bad for them this sounds completely horrific to fall off a cliff - I am surprised there are only two fatalities and hope the rest pull through and recover


----------



## DragonPearl

LovelyLouboutin said:


> The Tribe is hurting right now.  There was a meetup in Panama that started yesterday. The van carrying Tribe members was in an accident. There are many  injuries and there are two fatalities that we know of.   Please keep them all in your prayers.



I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Buckeyecurlz

Sending my thoughts and prayers to the family and friends of the victims!


----------



## Holla

LovelyLouboutin said:


> The Tribe is hurting right now.  There was a meetup in Panama that started yesterday. The van carrying Tribe members was in an accident. There are many  injuries and there are two fatalities that we know of.   Please keep them all in your prayers.






OMG!!!!!!  I know one of the people who died.  It was all over Facebook this morning and I was trying to get info as to what happened. All folks said was that she died last night in a car accident in Panama. I didn't know it was a group trip with the Tribe. OMG! 

I think she bought tickets to go to Abu Dhabi later this year as well.  I am beside myself.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Holla said:


> OMG!!!!!!  I know one of the people who died.  It was all over Facebook this morning and I was trying to get info as to what happened. All folks said was that she died last night in a car accident in Panama. I didn't know it was a group trip with the Tribe. OMG!   I think she bought tickets to go to Abu Dhabi later this year as well.  I am beside myself.


  yea I know a lot of people that knew Nneka as well.


----------



## Priss Pot

LovelyLouboutin said:


> yea I know a lot of people that knew Nneka as well.



Oh wow! I didn't know her personally (never met her), but there were some greeks I know on my FB timeline posting RIP statuses with her name. I'll be praying for her and the other victims' families. Such a tragedy!


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

DJ Big Dose was the other person who passed. This is truly sad.


----------



## andromeda

Very sad. I heard about Nneka's passing this AM on Instagram. Didn't know her well but it seemed like she had a very strong spirit, and obviously accomplished a lot of her dreams. Rip to her and the other person who passed, and thoughts and prayers to those injured


----------



## Holla

LovelyLouboutin said:


> yea I know a lot of people that knew Nneka as well.



Yes!  Nneka!  This day has been a nightmare. I can't believe it. I read the article in the link and it was even more shocking to see the picture of someone and to read that the van plunged off a cliff.  Her father was out of town for work, her mother was out of the country, and I'm sure the family is trying to make sense of it all.  It is so sad. I can't believe it.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> DJ Big Dose was the other person who passed. This is truly sad.


  yes. Christopher Nigel.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

LovelyLouboutin said:


> yes. Christopher Nigel.



Nigel Christopher was truly a Dub step king!

http://m.roanoke.com/news/the-vibe-...e8c-deb4-585d-a965-b90fa30e46ef.html?mode=jqm


----------



## michelle81

Solila said:


> By the way, I see some of you folks putting down the Caribbean. Lol Take that back! There are serious gems there- some people have never even frequented or even know exist: Curacao, Bonaire, Exumas Bahamas (Pig island), Dominica,  Angulia, etc.
> 
> I will say certain places might be a bit too overrated. Like St.Barth's. I've noticed yt people always ranting and raving about it. Been there and didn't see what the big deal was- what with all the celebs going there. It was beautiful but all I saw were a bunch of hard working/struggling French (and some Portuguese) folks who in reality just wanted to live the island life. Lol



+1
There's a reason that travel to the Caribbean is so popular. 
Snorkeling in Grand Cayman this past fall is one of my best memories ever.

Just because it's easily accessible to the U.S. doesn't make it not worth visiting.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

The original "We out here" article has been updated by the editor. It now has a message on the top speaking about the accident and mentioning where monies can be donated.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

This is sooooo amazing and soooo for me. I'm going to request to join.


----------



## Menina Preta

So sad.  Heard about the accident this morning.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin

We've raised $30k so far!

We are now pulling out resources so that the victims can come home and have pstd counsel ours and other therapy needs taken care of. 

We are also trying to compile a list of attorneys in the States and Panama.  

It's my understanding that issues with the brakes were a known problem however the company did not want to take the time to fix it due to loss income.  It's also my understanding that accidents like this happen every 3 months or so because the industry is not regulated.


----------



## ArrrBeee

I have been crying off and on since it happened. This is the most that I've logged on to FB in forever.  My heart breaks for everyone impacted.


----------



## Shiks

It was tough logging on and seeing that. Nneka was so sweet and we had fun conversations. I didn't know Nigel but he looked out and after people. I am so sad for their families.


----------



## gimbap

Bumping.

Article that I thought was related to the original post. thoughts?

http://www.ebony.com/life/are-passport-stamps-the-new-paper-bag-test-999#axzz3QbDKb8yy

*Are Passport Stamps the New Paper Bag Test?*
When it comes to world traveling, one globetrotter warns the Black community against the divisive snobbery of wanderlust
By Tracey Coleman 

 From Thailand to Iceland and every land in between, beautiful brown travelers are introducing Black America to the world, defying the shallow stereotypes of reality TV, and painting a more positive picture of our rich culture. Full of energy and optimism, these globetrotters are using the power of social media to prove that, contrary to popular belief, we are not a monolithic minority who only vacation on South Beach.

But one look at the Travel Noire Instagram account could have you all up in your feelings, wondering why you’re not on a camel in some desert you can’t pronounce. And the Nomadness Travel Tribe has created a community of voices so on fire for travel that mass media has finally started to pay attention, slowly adding a more colorful perspective to their travel stories.

In a culture where travel within our own borders was once a struggle, the Black travel movement has become a portrait of progress for previous generations. As a child, my mom would fry up a month’s worth of fried chicken for our road trips from South Carolina to New York City, and for years I didn’t understand why we couldn’t just stop along the way. I realized when I got older that on those road trips, stopping along the way in the Jim Crow south wasn’t an option, and packing all the food our family needed for 14 hours was a habit she’d learned from my grandmother.

So today, when we post that selfie in front of the Eiffel Tower or at the peak of Mt. Kilimanjaro, we make a statement far more powerful than the photo caption. Our collective journey has been a long one, and those photos are badges of pride that carry more weight that we realize.

But just when this thing was getting good, here come your cousins. You know the ones that start acting all brand new when they Columbus something you didn’t know about. Now that Calvin got a job and a few passport stamps, he and his crew suddenly have that classic Kanye “you ain’t up on this” attitude, taking to social media to question every dollar in your wallet not dedicated to a vacation.

While these special friends of ours are on the extreme end of the travel bragging spectrum, it’s pretty easy to start feeling yourself once you’re exposed to the awesomeness outside the USA. We’ve all been there. You come back from an amazing trip and every dollar you spent making memories abroad feels so much more valuable than the money you somehow blow at Target every month. It’s easy to start turning your nose up at folks who spend their money differently.

 But the minute we use our passport stamps to define ourselves as better than the next crab in our own barrel, we’ve allowed the system to win once again. It’s similar to the colorism used to separate us by skin tone, and it’s perpetuated as we continue to divide ourselves using everything from the fraternity/sorority letters we choose in college to the texture of our natural hair. There’s a very long list of boxes we check to differentiate ourselves from each other. But in a time when we’re facing what feels like war against our community, the last thing we need is to be is divided.

Travel is absolutely exhilarating. When you arrive in a new country, there’s a rush of adrenaline the minute you step outside of the airport and into some new culture. Understandably, the first thing you want to do is share that feeling! But our photos and posts should be used to educate and inspire those watching us back home, not distance ourselves with boasting or shaming. Showing people the richness of an Africa that still isn’t taught about in schools, pooling resources to help people unable to finance a trip… there are so many positive ways we can use travel to bring our community closer together.

Let’s use the energy of this movement to bring those less traveled on a joyride around the globe, and become a united voice that forces the industry to include us in their marketing. We can continue to introduce others to our wanderlust while understanding that passions outside of travel are just as important.

There are enough things already dividing Black people. A passport stamp shouldn’t be one of them.


----------



## Menina Preta

I think the article is extra.  Every time Black folks start enjoying something that is thought outside of the norm for us, another Black person needs to be right around the corner saying essentially "Don't forget you still a n****."  Upthread, I agree, some of the wanderlusters are so extra about it.  But this whole slant of not forgetting where you came from, our struggle, and not to elevate yourself above one another is a tiresome refrain that wears on young Black folks just trying to live.  There is a place for this sort of rhetoric, but travel noire and nomadness are not one of them.


----------

